# Snakelings Reptile Room EP #1



## Herplings (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is our first video.

Its a project we have been trying to put together. We are still working on things like camera quality and video compression.

Thanks for watching. More Videos to come that will touch on our experiences, setups, feeding, growth, handling ext ext.

Thank you for watching.

Snakelings.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXcFz8yvv40" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXcFz8yvv40</a><!-- m -->


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome video bro that african rock nice.


----------



## Herplings (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks man.

Yeah, I will get a little more of him when he sheds out. He has held a really nice light color so far. I hope he keeps that.

Thanks again for watching.


----------

